# Java Script auswerten



## tinytime (1. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich benutze den HttpClient von Apache um auf eine Website zu gelangen. Anschließend möchte ich dass eine Java Script  Funktion, welche im Quelltext dieser Seite steht ausgwertet wird. 


```
<script type="text/javascript">function Asc(String){return String.charCodeAt(4);}var r='';for(i=0; i < location.host.length-1; i++){r=r+'A'+Asc(location.host.charAt(i));}var i=new Date();r=i.getTime()+'B'+r;
document.writeln('<a href=...'+r+'" </script>
```


----------



## XHelp (1. Sep 2010)

Schreib die doch für Java um. Oder ändert die sich jedes mal?
Außerdem: was heißt auswerten? 
	
	
	
	





```
r
```
 bekommen, oder soll die ausgeführt werden?


----------



## tinytime (1. Sep 2010)

bei jedem Seitenaufruf ändert sich der Rückgabewert. Mit Auswertung ist gemeint "r" erhalten.


----------



## XHelp (1. Sep 2010)

Was passiert denn mit dem Link? Du kannst ja auch bei Java die aktuelle Zeit auslesen.


----------



## tinytime (1. Sep 2010)

habs gelöst, indem ich die Funktion in mein JavaCode eingebaut habe, welche dann diese Funktion über die ScriptEngine aufruft.


----------

